# Want to try a fuzz



## Blooze (Nov 29, 2019)

Never owned or built a fuzz, but I have a set tested ge PNP “Bonamassa “  I got with my last order of hookup wire from guitarpcb (I like that wire they have).

What fuzz would y’all recommend as a first?  Was thinking maybe the Twin Face?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Nov 29, 2019)

Muff-style circuits. Try the Musket Fuzz or the Muffin. The documentation will show several Muffs which you can build from the same pcb.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 29, 2019)

I recommend the sunflower, especially if you have a matched set of trannies.

if you want something with a little more control over the tone then the dung beetle is a great silicon tonebender fuzz.


----------



## phi1 (Nov 29, 2019)

I recently built a lunar module deluxe and like it. It’s like a silicon fuzz face, but all the extra controls are really helpful dialing in what you want.  I like it setup as a light fuzz closer to an overdrive. The deep trip bog looks like it has some similarities with the LM but I haven’t tried it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 29, 2019)

I recommend that you save your Bonamassa PNPs until you have more experience playing thru fuzzes and know what you like and don't like.  Then you can use them when you actually have a need for a PNP fuzz-face circuit. 

I can highly recommend the Skreddy trio of Lunar Module, Screw Driver and Hybrid Fuzz Driver.  All can be built on the Aldrin board.  The SD & HFD require one Ge NPN.  Skreddy uses AC127, but others will work.  As Phi1 stated, these can be set for very light overdrive.

My personal favorite is the Pink Purple Fuzz (Fuschia).  Like the LM/SD/HFD, it has a huge adjustment range.  The Dung Beetle looks like a good circuit too, I just don't have any experience with it (yet).

As for BMP's, there are muffs and there are muffs.  Some are tuned for doom and some are tuned for violin tones. I have a Hoof, Swollen Pickle and one of my own design.  They all sound very different.  The SP lets a lot of bass thru and I personally don't like it.  The Musket might be a good start if you want to try out a BMP because you can vary the bass roll-off.  There is no light overdrive setting on a BMP.

Check out the Executive or Teddy Rupture fuzzes, they are simple and make very nice fuzz tones.  I wrote about these in the Modifications forum.

And then there are the opamp-based fuzzes...

Have you tried listening to the many demos on YouTube?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 30, 2019)

For classic, the sunflower is simple and great. Just make sure to socket the trannies. You can always solder them later if you like it. The kazoo is fun and weird. The dung and carcass are very versatile.


----------



## Blooze (Nov 30, 2019)

I listened to the Skreddys. The Hybrid sounded best to me, but they all sounded more like OD’s than some of the other fuzzes I heard. Liked the Analogman Sunface NKT red dot models. Liked the Bonamassa fuzz over the Eric Johnson model. The Pink Purple Fuzz was really nice.


----------



## Dali (Nov 30, 2019)

I just finished this PedalPCB Muffin Fuzz: The Fox.

It's actually a Guild Foxey Lady / Big Muff as used by Robert Fripp of King Crimson 73-79.

Quick video in the post: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/muffin-fuzz-the-fox.1780/

I'm quite happy with the result.


----------



## Blooze (Dec 4, 2019)

I really, really liked the demos online for the Infanem The Driving Notion 5 knob. Covers a lot of ground.


----------

